

Facebook has deprecated access to people's “usernames” via API - benguild
https://developers.facebook.com/docs/apps/changelog

======
jrs235
I think the following is the biggest news. I wonder how they're going to
enforce it...

"You must not incentivize people to use social plugins or to like a Page. This
includes offering rewards, or gating apps or app content based on whether or
not a person has liked a Page. It remains acceptable to incentivize people to
login to your app, checkin at a place or enter a promotion on your app's Page.
To ensure quality connections and help businesses reach the people who matter
to them, we want people to like Pages because they want to connect and hear
from the business, not because of artificial incentives. We believe this
update will benefit people and advertisers alike."

~~~
eridal
This is a great move. I've seen so many video players with a like-trigger on
the play button.

~~~
jrs235
Major retailers and manufacturers Like gate giveaways and contests. I'm really
interested in seeing how Facebook plans to enforce this or what type of
penalty they apply.

------
mrgordon
FYI depreciated is a typo, it should be deprecated

~~~
benguild
whoops, fixed

